

Facebook Acquires Drop.io - jdavidson
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/29/facebook-acquires-drop-io-nabs-sam-lessin/

======
physcab
"As of this week, people will no longer be able to create new free drops"

Fuck. I loved this service because it was so easy to send people large files.
Anyone know of a replacement? Yes, I have a Dropbox account.

~~~
nck4222
These talent acquisitions always make me think:

The market's already proven by the company that was just bought. The company
that was just bought is being shut down meaning 1) no market leader, 2) less
competition in the market, 3) a bunch of paying users are going to be looking
for the same exact same product to pay for.

Seems like the perfect opportunity for someone to create a startup to replace
the one that was just bought.

~~~
robryan
You also have to think though, if it was going so well they wouldn't have sold
in a talent acquisition but continued for a far better payoff later on.

This service looks like a great deal of time and polish has gone into it,
replicating it would not be easy. It's also a very competitive space, sure
this service takes a slightly different take on it but the file uploads area
is pretty saturated.

~~~
JeremyBanks
> You also have to think though, if it was going so well they wouldn't have
> sold in a talent acquisition but continued for a far better payoff later on.

Not necessarily. In an environment like Facebook it may be possible to
leverage their talents to achieve results that would have taken far longer if
they were independent.

------
jbyers
Primary source thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1849274>

